# Books



## Daxil (Jan 25, 2014)

I was recently gifted a book called,"everything you need to know to leave off the land". The book contains from how to grow medical plants to make your own bread. It got me thinking,I have gotten most of my info from the internet,but I have no hardcopy material I can go to when it goes down. Is there any books you all suggest as a must have or/and a good survival informative?


Outcast into the Shadows...


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Look on Amazon for our own gypsy sue books! They are an awesome start! Look on Leahman Brother,Mother Earth magazine,they all have great books.I've always said if/when the grid goes down there will be many many many people that will be out in the cold because they think opps I'll look it up on my computer/ipad......So no grid no information.That is unless you have someone in your group that knows what to do..Still even tho most of my group knows pieces they may need help in certain areas> If they have a written description it could make all the difference in their survival. Books are tools!!!!Buy as much as you can!!!!!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The Encyclopedia of Country Living, 40th Anniversary Edition: The Original Manual of Living Off the Land & Doing It Yourself

http://www.amazon.com/Encyclopedia-Country-Living-Anniversary-Edition/dp/1570618402

The Foxfire Series

http://www.foxfire.org/thefoxfirebooks.aspx


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Here are the books I use:
For what not to eat:
http://www.amazon.com/Field-Venomous-Animals-Poisonous-Plants/dp/039593608X
For forging:
http://www.amazon.com/Feasting-Free-Edibles-Bradford-Angier/dp/0811727548

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...aps&hvadid=1695627537&ref=pd_sl_9ef2xzoux3_ee
I also have a small book on knot craft, one on first aid.
But I am use to teach scouts in the woods.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Self-Sufficient-Life-How-Live/dp/0756654505

http://www.amazon.com/The-New-Complete-Book-Self-Sufficiency/dp/0751364428

http://www.amazon.com/Back-Basics-C...m_sbs_b_6?ie=UTF8&refRID=1V47DD0P1CESMXT8XBZ6


----------



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

Not really a resource type of book, but a great series on the journey of prepping and what is likely to happen in the near future!

"299 Days" by Glen Tate

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/06...SIN=0615680682&linkCode=xm2&tag=handgpodca-20


----------



## Swampwood (Jan 2, 2013)

"Where there is no Doctor" is #1 on my list, 
"Foxfire" series is a great collection
"The Complete book of Butchering, Smoking, curing and sausage making" is super.
I have alot more if anybody has question


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have always been a fan of Tom Brown Jr. survival books, but one could do no better than with the Fox Fire books. I used to have the series, but due to unforeseen circumstances they were lost. I now have to re-order them. Swampwood I have the book "Where There is no Doctor" and it is well worth it.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Not only have I been collecting my how to books in paperback but I have allso started collecting howto articles from the internet on things of interest in many areas printing them out and putting them in a plastic folder, gotten a few right here on PS.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

*Andi said:


> The Encyclopedia of Country Living, 40th Anniversary Edition: The Original Manual of Living Off the Land & Doing It Yourself
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Encyclopedia-Country-Living-Anniversary-Edition/dp/1570618402
> 
> ...


I have those: partydance:


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

If I find something online, I make sure I print it out. I have notebooks for first aid, cooking, home, garden, livestock and one for patterns to make clothes.


----------

